
Lessons from Chile’s transition to free college - js2
https://www.brookings.edu/research/lessons-from-chiles-transition-to-free-college/
======
js2
Discussion from four years ago when it was announced:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9514404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9514404)

